# Groundscrapers



## Action (Jun 24, 2009)

what do you think of skyscrapers that runs hundreds of meters underground instead of above ground?


----------



## syedahsaninam (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ I don't know much about any "GroundScraper", or never even heard it in my life before, but I know the london tube goes really deep.


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

i've heard about carbon mines that go 300 meters into the ground


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think any of those exist. It would not be very energy efficient.

When I think of a groundscraper I think of a building that represents a skyscraper on its side like this one from Moneo.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> When I think of a groundscraper I think of a building that represents a skyscraper on its side like this one from Moneo.


Yea, same here.

I wonder if there is a Groundscrapercity.com...


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Neat groundscraper in India:










Rani-ki-vav - Patan, Gujarat - c. 1050 - [Source]


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree. Groundscrapers are long, low buildings, usually found in suburban areas. Where I live, there's a lot of huge distribution centers, which I would think fit that description.

I've heard the term "geofront" applied to the concept of a deep, multilevel underground building. Perhaps "Corescraper" would be a more poetic term... the real opposite of a skyscraper.


----------



## dachacon (Jun 17, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> I don't think any of those exist. It would not be very energy efficient.



on the contrary it would be very energy efficient. the temperature underground is very constant, around 55 degrees i believe, contrary to above ground tempatures that can swing from very hot temperatures to very cold temperatures causing the use of air conditioners and heaters. all you need really is a ventilation system to keep the air fresh. the biggest energy usage would be for lighting because there is no natural light. but with CFL's and LED's the cost of lighting rooms will be minimal.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

QuarterMileSidewalk said:


> I agree. Groundscrapers are long, low buildings, usually found in suburban areas. Where I live, there's a lot of huge distribution centers, which I would think fit that description.
> 
> I've heard the term "geofront" applied to the concept of a deep, multilevel underground building. Perhaps "Corescraper" would be a more poetic term... the real opposite of a skyscraper.


I propose to consider "lithoscraper"!


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk (Apr 23, 2009)

dachacon said:


> on the contrary it would be very energy efficient. the temperature underground is very constant, around 55 degrees i believe, contrary to above ground tempatures that can swing from very hot temperatures to very cold temperatures causing the use of air conditioners and heaters. all you need really is a ventilation system to keep the air fresh. the biggest energy usage would be for lighting because there is no natural light. but with CFL's and LED's the cost of lighting rooms will be minimal.


I agree... the only thing, though, is the tremendous expense of energy in excavating the buildings. Also, I wonder whether the structure would need to be engineered more or less strongly than a traditional building, what with both the pressure, and the support, from the surrounding earth.



ainttelling said:


> I propose to consider "lithoscraper"!


It does roll off the tongue more easily...


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

I Guess Our Grounscraper would be this one...

The Bancolombia Headquarters:




























I think it's nice.

​


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree... very cool, modern HQ.


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

generally a groundscraper is a building on the ground that if you turned up on its side or cut into bits and stacked up would be a skyscraper.

eg -










or this 150 metre long bugger - 










and this is a mega groundscraper, it's over 1000m long and you can only see a small section of it!


----------



## Action (Jun 24, 2009)

then I propose the term undergroundscraper. 










yay i created a new word :banana:


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

QuarterMileSidewalk said:


> I agree... the only thing, though, is the tremendous expense of energy in excavating the buildings. Also, I wonder whether the structure would need to be engineered more or less strongly than a traditional building, what with both the pressure, and the support, from the surrounding earth..



With the Parrahub concept http://www.parrahub.org.au/ the excavation would pay for itself with the sale of the crushed sandstone plus the fact that the land cost for the car park and station would be covered by the building on the surface.
As far as the structural cost goes I think that because the car park horizontally curved precast floor slabs would be constrained by the surrounding rock they would not have to be prestressed saving a significant amount of money.


----------



## elkabel (Dec 14, 2008)

Something from Poland:
first commieblock in Gdańsk

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falowiec"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falowiec











and this from Łodź


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ the one in the first pic is really long!


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

The-E-Vid said:


> ^^ the one in the first pic is really long!


about 1ooo m and the second one is a hospital









this one is about 1400 m but not in straight line...


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

This is the 'Groot Handelsgebouw' (Big tradecentre) in Rotterdam.
It was build in 1947-1952. It's floor space is 110.000 m2
Once build it was the biggest building in the Netherlands.
On top, you have got a fine terrace, which can be rent for some occasions like party's.

If took these pictures from the Dutch Forum.
Don't know who made the first 2.

1.









2.







[/QUOTE]


These ones are from Topaas. A Dutch forum member.
3.









4.









5.









6.









7.


8.


9.


10.


11.


12.


----------



## elkabel (Dec 14, 2008)

heh Iluminat to sie popisales... przczytaj pierwszy post i nie wrzucaj smieci


----------



## AndrewJM3D (May 1, 2009)

The Lingotto building in Torino

Google


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Hmmmmnnn. Verrry Interrresting!





:horse:


----------



## Action (Jun 24, 2009)

right off lebbeus wood's (my second favourite architect) blog 










designed by steven holl located in China


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't like them.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

ING House, this one looks really a skyscraper on ground :


----------



## QuarterMileSidewalk (Apr 23, 2009)

^Wwhoa, hey... Where's that?


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

QuarterMileSidewalk said:


> ^Wwhoa, hey... Where's that?


It is in Amsterdam, but this is no groundscraper!


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Action said:


> what do you think of skyscrapers that runs hundreds of meters underground instead of above ground?


Atkins is engineering one in Shanghai. Just read about it today.

http://luxatic.com/the-staggering-shanghai-groundscraper-hotel-breaks-ground/


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Underground Mall Mexico City


----------



## resurrected12 (Dec 7, 2012)

nice


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

It will be great to return this topic, is very interesting.







Saludos!​


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

I didn't know that this kind of horizontal buildings are called groundscrapers. About the building that goes underground... I think that it would had a lot of problems. It would be claustrophobic and it would definitely deal with the problem of the Radon.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

could these buildings in kunming be considered as groundscrapers? why not? :grass:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712492


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Jajaja but no!! not all off them are conected!!


I Like this one




BANCOLOMBIA
Medellín - Colombia




Alejo_paisa said:


> .
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


400 meters long​

Saludos!!​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
congress center, hangzhou :grass:

















http://www.lvshedesign.com/archives/4169.html


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

Got an old photo of one notable groundscraper in the Netherlands: its length is 800m (so it would be almost as tall as the Burj Khalifa if it stood up). It is the ill-fated shopping center The Wall in Utrecht. It consists of one long line in which shops are... eh... should align to each other over the length. It is visible well from the A2 motorway but its concept ultimately failed. And its original owner is a fraud (A real estate manager, from Dutch origin, is currently a fugitive hanging around in Dubai on a Cambodian passport).


----------



## shhyvoodoo (May 21, 2010)

AndrewJM3D said:


> The Lingotto building in Torino
> 
> 
> 
> Google




Is this the old FIAT Factory/Headquarters?!?!


----------



## shhyvoodoo (May 21, 2010)

I really like these buildings! Very interesting tech.


----------

